# repainting



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Folks, I have several Deere's that I'll be refurbishing as time permits. What is the best way to go about getting the correct paint for these? Just get a scraping of current color on the rigs and take it into a paint store to have it color matched? Some are all green, some are green & yellow. 

Thanks


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

They have a lot of farm colors at my local Tractor Supply company. You should see if there's one of those in your area . They have the International Harvester/Farmall red and some other truck and tractor companies I would think they would have John Deere colors too. Give them a try  be sure and use the compatible primer to the paint you buy.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

are you talking real painting. or rattle can overspray???????


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> are you talking real painting. or rattle can overspray???????


Good point !


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Probably both. And there is a Tractor Supply not too far from here so I'll need to swing by. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Good point !


 it's rattle can overspray he is using.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Naah no overspray. Sand down.. do it right.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Naah no overspray. Sand down.. do it right.


That's not what overspray is  , I'm sure POWERSHIFT will get a bang out of that  In all seriousness though, but you'll be OK because I used an IH Red ( closest to Toro red match they had, matched fairly well) rattle can from Tractor Supply on mine, it had a newer fan type nozzle and did a pretty good job.


----------



## so2315 (Nov 24, 2014)

Go to Harbor freight, but $13 paint gun, then go to the local Deere store buy 1 qt of JD Paint and JD thinner, follow mixing directions, paint and enjoy!
If you don't have a compressor, I would use genuine JD rattle cans. Several on My Tractor Forum have had great success with JD's rattle cans.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Ryan, East of the MN tundra, no "eek" using Rustoleum Farm paint cans. That's 4 years after "overspraying" it.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

jtclays said:


> Ryan, East of the MN tundra, no "eek" using Rustoleum Farm paint cans.


 Nice Job on the restoration. I enjoy a good restoration thread. I like to paint and I would like to get into painting some more albeit with an air compressor and paint gun rather than the spray bombs I work with. I like to work with my hands with my Hobbies. I do my own maintenance on my snowmobiles and snow blowers and boat and watercraft. Nice example of an older 1989 John Deere snow blower you got there


----------

